# Paint Me Zippo



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Have you tried calling APHA and asking?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Considering just about any Paint Me Zippo I have seen for sale has results listed for HERDA I'd assume he was a carrier or they wouldn't be testing. Call APHA and ask.


----------

